# How many vacation days do employees get in Toronto?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

How many personal vacation days do employees in the corporate world get in Toronto?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> How many personal vacation days do employees in the corporate world get in Toronto?


So much depends on the position you would be occupying. Unless you're an executive or senior employee most would begin with two weeks per year and work up from there. There are also 11 Public Holidays each year.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Only 10 personal days? In Dubai it's 25 personal days! and some even get 30 or 35 if they are more senior...



Auld Yin said:


> So much depends on the position you would be occupying. Unless you're an executive or senior employee most would begin with two weeks per year and work up from there. There are also 11 Public Holidays each year.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Only 10 personal days? In Dubai it's 25 personal days! and some even get 30 or 35 if they are more senior...


Ah, but this is not Dubai.


----------

